# Detailer's Domain: BMW M3 Vert - Full Detail



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 09 BMW M3 Vert
Requirements - Paint Correction, Interior Clean and Condition, Engine Detailed

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Adam's Car Wash
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's M105 with Surbuf - Griots Orbital
- Meg's D300 with Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Menzerna SF4000 with Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Wolf's Shine and Seal
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Last Step - Wolf's Body Wrap
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were clayed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

Adam's Car Wash
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Wolf's Chemicals Decon Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber Clay Bar Kit
Meg's M105
Meg's D300 Microfiber Correction System
Menzerna SF4000
Wolf's Shine and Seal 
Wolf's Body Wrap
1Z einszett Vinyl Rubber Care
Optimum Metal Polish

Interior
1Z einszett ****pit
Sonax Upholstery Carpet Cleaner
Leather Master Plus Kit

Engine
Uber Engine Detailing Kit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior
Before

































After

























Engine 
Before









































After

















Exterior
Before

























































Prep - Wash, Decon, Clay, Wheels, and Tires
Dirt and grime being pulled off with APC









Sonax Full Effect in action

















Bug and Tar on bumper









Wash

































Wolf's Chemicals Decon Gel

































Closer









Left over tar removed with Stoner's Tarminator

















Claying

















Another bath after claying









Imperfections
Hard to see the imperfections with the halogens

















Fenix to the rescue

























Sufbuf and M105









Left side corrected









After polishing

















Final touches 
Glass








Tips

















Final inspection in the sun









Afters


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant  :thumb:


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Lovely Motor !! 
Wish I still had mine !!
kev


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job there Phil:thumb:

Mario*


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Great job!


----------

